# Cutting Biscuit slots



## beemerbob (Sep 10, 2004)

Got a couple of routers and I can't afford a dedicated biscuit joiner.

Is there an article or a set of procedures that a novice routerer can follow.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi beemerbob

You can do it with your router and a slot cutter or two....and it's very easy to setup and do...
It can be don't on the router table or with a hand router ,with the hand router you will need to make a small jig for the base of the router..
I have a jig made up and if you want to see a snapshot just ask. 

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/biscuits.html

=====


beemerbob said:


> Got a couple of routers and I can't afford a dedicated biscuit joiner.
> 
> Is there an article or a set of procedures that a novice routerer can follow.


----------



## beemerbob (Sep 10, 2004)

I'd sure like to see any jigs that you use. thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi beemerbob

Here's a little drawing of one I use now and then...

http://www.routerforums.com/58147-post5.html

===========


beemerbob said:


> I'd sure like to see any jigs that you use. thanks


----------



## bigjoedo (Nov 21, 2007)

BobJ3,

Here is a link to router biscuits and bits that work very well. Even with picture frames.Check "woodhaven".com Hope this helps

Joe


----------



## Ted Miller (Oct 12, 2008)

beemer, I use my router all the time to make slots for biscuits for doing face frame work. I used to use my plate jointer in the past but the last few years I just route one long slot on all my edges then I do have to worry bout where each biscuit will end up. 0's and 10's size biscuits I use the most for 3/4" edges.

I have had the Domino for a few years and this works good as well as just as fast as a long slot cut using the router.

I use the CMT slot cutters, 3/32, 1/8 and 5/32...


----------



## Al Killian (Jul 22, 2008)

I just put marks on the fence showing the start and stop points of the bit.


----------

